# Should I buy a Eureka Zenith 65E?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm considering sacking the K3 AND RR55-OD and getting a Zenith 65e - anyone got any thoughts on that please?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Well what's made you consider one in the first place?

The RR55OD is a 64mm burr set, quieter and on-demand.

Though the Zenith has backlit programmable display, is shorter with the small hopper, and has a more powerful motor.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unfortunately he has one with extreme static


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ha; I wouldn't say extreme (but my annoyance is 'extreme' when it happens!)

1. It's a big unit - I need a slightly bigger hopper than the 700mm x 50mm pipe I'm using - but don't have the head height

2. The unpredictability of the static is annoying...

3. I thought I would be able to get a consistent volume of coffee out so I could do away with scales, but I'm not much better off than I was with the K3 in terms of faff, although I think that's mainly down to point 1...

The 55 is quieter is it? OK cool. Cheers.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is there a grinder that does a weighed dose please?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jonc said:


> Is there a grinder that does a weighed dose please?


The Baratza Forté AP does.

Besides the Zenith, if size is one of your concerns the Ceado E37s looks good if its in budget.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks!

Is the Forte any good?

The Ceado is probably a bit expensive for me...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The forte is really expensive for its burr size, And I think it only weighs a dose into the container not into a PF.

I suspect altho I have no actual experience of one that its about as accurate as say a k30 on a timer....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers. My grinder heaven is ebbing away; I though the RR was going to answer my prayers :-(


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jonc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is the Forte any good?
> 
> The Ceado is probably a bit expensive for me...


I've seen it get mixed reviews and as Boots rightly points out, it is really expensive.

The Ceado is pricey, but such is the case with a grinder of that burr size.

Its reported to be the quietest grinder out there but the push-and-hold of the portafilter to dispense a dose on that grinder really puts me off but that's a different discussion...

I'd rather save for a Compak E-8.

ANYWAY.

The Zenith is decent grinder and a lot of people on the forum have taken to them.

They fit under cupboards, are just loud enough to drown out the other half, grind reasonably fast, have low retention, and are very easy to maintain.

What is your budget by the way?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Probably about 500-600.

Options are:

1. Mod the RR55 to solve pains

2. Go back to K3

3. Buy something new!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Option 3 seems a goer!

To be fair there are some pretty handy technicians on this forum who'd be willing to take the Brasilia and the K3 would make a good first or second grinder for someone out there.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> but the push-and-hold of the portafilter to dispense a dose on that grinder really puts me off but that's a different discussion...


Going off topic for a second, that can be altered in the menu to a more normal momentary push to dispense.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The Brasilia needs more room but is in perfect working nick apart from the annoying occasional static issue. There is literally no pattern to it!

And agree about the K3!

The challenge becomes what should I buy to replace it!?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sell them both put that towards your budget and buy a k8 or a ceado brand new


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

No sorry. My budget is 500-600 once they're sold!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I've traded up from a mignon which was a bit of a clump monster to a Ceado E37S, and I have to say I do love the Ceado. Zero faffage, no mess at all, quiet and quick. Only thing I've noticed is that you can really tell the difference in a shot if you don't dispel the few grams of retained grind between sessions. I guess I didn't notice that so much on the mignon because the grind wasn't "up there" to be able to discern? Per DaveC's comments it is only necessary to purge a couple of grams worth. If I'm feeling thrifty I just make sure the Mrs gets the first shot and I tamp a bit harder to compensate for the first gusher...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds lovely but twice my budget. :-(


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> Sounds lovely but twice my budget. :-(


2 nd hand k30 ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Preloved k30 ?


Is that the Mahlkonig? I've heard mixed reviews on that?

Thanks to everyone for their input/ideas so far!

Currently looking at ways of making the rr55 work for me if at all possible!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The later version k30s are really good and can be got for around 650


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay - great thanks.

I'll see how I fair with the RR then maybe give Coffeechap a shout to see what he had lurking up his sleeve. Coffeechap anything suitable looming?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not right now


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OK cool. Ta.

I've sensed a fair bit of directing me away from the Zenith in this thread?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In terms of grind the rr55 is better


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Good to know. I'll perservere. If you happen upon something nice feel free to shout.

P.s. I found a potential hopper solution - but could the static be brand new burr related?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Slartibartfast said:


> Going off topic for a second, that can be altered in the menu to a more normal momentary push to dispense.


My bad!


----------

